# Filter cartriges cleaning



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

Now I have one question. Yesterday I rinsed out the filter cartriges of my aqueon power filter since I haven't change it in almost 5 weeks. So I was wondering if that was okay for me to do that since if I change it to a new cartriges will that be I'll recycling my tank again?


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

Does your filter have a biological filter media, or a sponge, or a second filter cartridge?


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

I think its biological. I just know it a aqueon 10 gallon power filter. It didn't say in the box when I first got my tank over the summer.


----------



## bmlbytes (Aug 1, 2009)

The aqueons pretend that the blue piece of plastic is supposed to help with biological. I think they just make noise. You wont get a full cycle, but you may get a mini one.


----------



## konstargirl (Dec 2, 2009)

^ Lol Thats funny, but yeah It seems like the original fish I bought (which are the remaining 2 platies and cory) over the summer are still alive even though the filter might do mini cycles each time I touch the filter. It actually came with a "kit" for my 10 gallon but anyway. I hope I was doing the right thing then.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

I've found as long as you dont really ring it out you'll be okay. I'm not familiar with that filter, but if it has multiple filter pads, I suggest only change one of them at a time.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

these filters are not designed with biological filtration in mind. 
your best bet is to replace the cartridges as recommended by the manufacturer, or if at all possible, buy a better filter. 
id suggest getting an AquaClear20


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Some of them even come with activated carbon in side the filter, and say to replace the cartridges monthly


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

most of them say bi-weekly if im not mistaken. which is still too long considering carbon is only "active" for 5-7 days


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Bi weekly would be fine in that case?


----------

